# It's not you, it's ME...



## Hope Springs Eternal (Oct 6, 2012)

I guess I'm just stupid, but, for the life of me, I cannot seem to figure out how to opt out of my recurring subscription. I love you guys, but need to cancel my support subscription. C an you please help me?

Thanks!


----------

